# Puppy nipping



## Brad (Jan 21, 2015)

I want to first thank the persons who gave me advice/tips on potty training. I was giving my standard treats when he returned inside after taking him out to potty. I now give them to him outside immediately after doing his business and it has helped tons!

My new concern is nipping. He is 14 weeks old. I know its a behavior I need to "nip" sooner rather than later. He nips at my hands and forearms, never at my feet and rarely and my legs/pants when I'm walking. Sometimes its just a light nip, sometimes harder. Some people had suggesting "nipping" their skin between the shoulders, etc to simulate what mom does when they are puppies. This has little to no effect on him. In fact, I'm convinced he doesn't feel it.

I am bringing him to an 8-week obedience training class next month so maybe this will be helpful information for you guys (i.e. should I just try to curb the behavior and wait for a professional trainer to give me good, positive training tips?).


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Brad, I sympathize! This seems to be one of the most vexing problems in the puppy stage. If you search nipping, biting etc on PF here, you will find several threads chock full of similar stories AND helpful advice.

Dulcie was a little land shark for many weeks in her early months. I was worried that she would grow up to be a biter! However, it was very reassuring to learn that this is totally normal behavior at 14 weeks. And the behavior fades out in most puppies after the adult teeth come in (between 4-7 months).

The best advice I received was to redirect the puppy every time this behavior gets going - have a toy in your pocket to put in his mouth and get him going on a low key game. If he is nipping your legs and getting all excited, ignore ignore ignore. Stand like a statue, stare at the ceiling - do not give attention for the nipping.

I would say avoid correctives that involve startling your puppy or aversives meant to simulate a mother's correction. Since we are not dogs, we cannot really know how to do that effectively or quickly enough and it may set up for other problems and undermine trust. However, an instantaneous YELP! like a littermate or mother might do and the instant removal of your attention if he nips during a game, can be helpful. 

Chances are, until this phase passes, you won't find any strategy works 100% of the time - however don't give up. Stay the course with consistency and by the time your puppy is about 6-7 months, this nipping stage will most likely be a memory. 

Good luck!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I forgot to mention one technique that I really think was astonishingly helpful in teaching Dulcie to have a soft mouth. 

Pick a mealtime each day when you have plenty of time. Have your puppy sit for you and feed him his kibble a piece or two at a time from between your fingers. What I mean is, grip the little pieces of kibble between your knuckles and present it to the puppy with your fingers tucked under. The puppy will have to nibble gently at your fingers to get the kibble out. Do this for at least half of the feeding. It will encourage a very soft mouth. As he gets the hang of extracting the kibble out from between your fingers using his lips (he cannot get the teeth in there), you can add a few other training items to the mealtime -- bonus! You can have him sit - say yes and offer the kibble between your fingers. Tell him to down, YES! offer the kibble between your fingers. Stand---- etc. You get the idea, I am sure. I was able to give Dulcie hours of training over several weeks by incorporating these basics into the mealtime while at the same time teaching her to have a soft mouth!

Now, the nipping will continue outside of mealtimes for several more weeks and do not let that discourage you. The nipping is really not a sign of aggression and he WILL be learning to have a soft mouth at the same time, as counter-intuitive as that sounds, if you are training for it at the same time. The nipping stage with puppy teeth is a separate behavior entirely and it will be self-limiting as long as your puppy is appropriately redirected when he nips.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh and of course CHEW TOYS! Lots of chew toys!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Good timing for me, thanks Brad for asking, and thanks nifty for your suggestions! Abbey is 15 weeks and I have the same issues with her, but it's mostly when she's all excited at "training class" lol. I am relieved to hear it's a stage and handled correctly this too shall pass.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I've never had a poodle puppy that didn't nip me. I have also never had s poodle puppy that didn't grow out of it. 

There was some great advice given in this thread!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Make the good thing (you and fun) go away for 30 seconds. Try again. Repeat as needed. Anytime he bites, end the fun, take yourself or him away immediately. Give an alternative thing to chew and _reinforce_ for chewing on that. Make the alternative better...more fun, more satisfying. Be extraordinarily consistent and that means everyone who interacts with him. If he gets to do it even once or twice without the same consequence, you're putting it on a variable reinforcement schedule which will tend to strengthen that behavior. It must never work for him anymore. (Biting on clothing or hair is the same thing...Ouch! and walk away)

I do _not _recommend biting your puppy. You are a human, not a mother dog and he knows it. Don't get into power struggles with your pup. Just always think like this: _What is his motivation for this behavior? What is he getting out of it? I must see to it that he doesn't get what he wants when doing this behavior. I must distract, give a better (to him) alternative and reinforce him with something he LOVES_. Make that other thing the best thing to him. Be sure he gets plenty of exercise, both physical and mental. (obedience training is great) He will get over it in due course.

I like Nifty's idea of hand feeding like that. Cool!


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Great advice here. My Daisy is coming up on 13 weeks, and I have noticed the toys she likes to chew the most, and have bought multiple similar toys. When she wants to nip, in goes the toy, and she takes it. Yes my hands look like they've been through a briar patch, but I agree that this is just a phase, and the toys provide an excellent diversion. Great idea Nifty about holding kibble, or a treat between the knuckles.


----------



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

we are going through this right now too, seems like sometimes all Dipper wants to do is nip ankles/clothes, and hump my husband's leg! we're trying the yelp/ouch and leaving the room for a minute...hopefully it's working! and hopefully it's a phase. he's also chewing table legs/carpeting/couches...which we try to redirect to chew toys (got him a bully stick today and he really likes it...) I ran out of bitter apple spray already! he's a dickens, but he also voluntarily took a nap in his crate today AND handled his first bath with us like a champ, so I can't be too upset


----------



## kenzie14 (Feb 18, 2015)

I have been having the same problem with George who is going on 13 weeks. Thank you everyone. Hopefully he will stop soon. Thanks again.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Good morning. I don't know what to me so long to implement this, but I'll just chalk it up to being lazy. I took an old Maxwell House can, 15 brass casings ( nails, spare change, washers all work fine) and talk about instant gratification!! One rattle, stopped the nipping. Daisy backed up as though she knew exactly what language was being spoken, without me saying a word. I may be jumping ahead a little, but this result so instantaneously , was amazing. Now, all I need to do is touch the can, and the biting stops, and I mean for an extended period of time.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I don't like threatening a dog or scaring a dog with loud noises...physical or psychological bullying. That is just not something I have in my training tool box. It runs a risk of eroding the explicitly trusting relationship a dog has developing with his owner. And that relationship to me, is everything...the very foundation on which other training methods stand on. I want to always, without exception be the most fun, most safe, coolest place to run to for my dog. I want to beat out anything in the environment when I call him to come. If I'm scary sometimes or do startling things to him, I'm not the top of the hierarchy of valuable things to him.

I think intimidation tactics are a big mistake and don't recommend them. You won't get the reliability in behaviors that way. That includes shaking a can of something noisy, throwing things at dogs, stomping toward them with a foot or looming over them threateningly, (something Cesar Milan does)...jerking them by their collar...generally being heavy handed. I don't think those bullying things have any place in training a dog.

This is a great trainer and a very well explained video I think everyone should watch.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cdcyrOMehg


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

I agree with Poodlebeguiled about carrying any discipline too far. That is where you have to be consciously aware of what follows. Many times in life, I have been an observer and thought or actually said 'is that really necessary'? While I have chosen to distract my Daisy from this biting behavior in this way (followed by constructive playtime, and treats and praise for good behavior) I don't believe there is a mixed message here, involving an absence of love. I respect everyone here as loving and caring care givers. Not tormentors or ones that would intend on robbing such beautiful creatures of there joy. I hope that you would receive any entries I post in that spirit.


----------



## UKtwa (Jan 8, 2015)

glad to read this thread. none of my other dogs were as bad as penny is at nipping. I have been trying everything, giving her a chew toy each time, having her nibble from from my hand, putting butter on my hand,stopping the activity and just ignoring her for a little bit. all kinds of stuff and she has started slowing down. She is 17 weeks and i can tell a difference from about 12 weeks till now. She hasnt torn any of my dress pants in a couple weeks so thats good :amen:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Brad said:


> I want to first thank the persons who gave me advice/tips on potty training. I was giving my standard treats when he returned inside after taking him out to potty. I now give them to him outside immediately after doing his business and it has helped tons!
> 
> My new concern is nipping. He is 14 weeks old. I know its a behavior I need to "nip" sooner rather than later. He nips at my hands and forearms, never at my feet and rarely and my legs/pants when I'm walking. Sometimes its just a light nip, sometimes harder. Some people had suggesting "nipping" their skin between the shoulders, etc to simulate what mom does when they are puppies. This has little to no effect on him. In fact, I'm convinced he doesn't feel it.
> 
> I am bringing him to an 8-week obedience training class next month so maybe this will be helpful information for you guys (i.e. should I just try to curb the behavior and wait for a professional trainer to give me good, positive training tips?).



Brad, if you're interested in some training techniques based on science of behavior, tried and true, proven methods that veterinary behaviorists with advanced degrees in behavior will promote, then here is some good, sound training advice. Here's a video that addresses your situation. Have you tried any clicker training? 

kiko pup on puppy nipping - Bing Videos


Pat Miller is excellent also. I highly recommend reading this very good article. It is far superior to teach bite inhibition so the puppy learns to regulate the pressure of his bite. Punishment...or simply suppressing all biting or mouthing skips over this very vital lesson that littermates and the mom start but we need to continue. Pat Miller is one of my favorites and highly esteemed. 

Teaching Bite Inhibition - Whole Dog Journal Article


Another technique that does not involve the use of intimidation. 

Teaching Bite Inhibition | Dog Star Daily


I pretty much have done what Pat Miller describes with all my puppies for the past 55 years or so. That is what I've always used for my clients' puppies...same idea. These Poodle puppies, my most recent got the picture in about 2 weeks after getting them at 8 weeks of age. They really caught on fast. Plus there are two of them, which also helps. But as far as with humans...got it lickety split. Read her article. Be consistent.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

UKtwa said:


> glad to read this thread. none of my other dogs were as bad as penny is at nipping. I have been trying everything, giving her a chew toy each time, having her nibble from from my hand, putting butter on my hand,stopping the activity and just ignoring her for a little bit. all kinds of stuff and she has started slowing down. She is 17 weeks and i can tell a difference from about 12 weeks till now. She hasnt torn any of my dress pants in a couple weeks so thats good :amen:


Thanks for the good morning laugh UKtwa! I know this is a phase (at least from my past experiences) that all mine have gone through. But like house training at 15 below zero, it seems to last forever. Coming up on 16 weeks, I think I am going slowly towards 'amen':amen:. That picture on your post is just beautiful.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Today at 16 weeks, the most effective treatment to Daisys nipping, is 'timeouts'. I have baby gates set in the doorways that access the kitchen, where she spends a few hours a day during the week. When she persists in nipping at us, a couple minutes separated from us (there is plenty of carrying on at this time) in the kitchen settles her. She goes back to her toys, and understands it is more fun to be together than to nip.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Maybe because I've gotten so many kittens, including two born feral (one about 5.5 months at adoption) and have had a Heeler cross puppy, puppy and kitten nipping doesn't phase me at all. My current feral-born cat split my lip when he was still new to my home as a wee one--I recognize many people may not be up for feral adoptions, but just to set a foundation for where I'm coming from...

The only reason I'm posting is to say these stages with civilized puppies born in okay to excellent circumstances don't seem to me to be problems. Now, I've not had a Spoo, granted, but I've had a Heeler/Terrier cross, and just invite you to imagine the fun that was (and it WAS!!!!!  !!!!!!!), with a breed in the cross that's *supposed* to be fast with its teeth. And she grew into the most wonderful, perfect, fantastic, fabulous, cross-country traveling, flexible in all environments and with all people dog that ever lived.

So if this is about anything, it's about just knowing puppies will get through such a stage and there's no need to worry. Though not wearing one's finest for a while, as darling UKtwa indirectly suggested, might be a thought . It will work out. Even my current dream of a lifetime cat came through the stages (though he'll still walk up and start chewing on me for the effect, but that's completely different from biting to inflict hurt , and you'll never, ever see a more desperately loving, affectionate cat than he).


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Excuse me, it's faze, not phase.

DUH! And sorry for the error!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I came across as flippant, and apologize for that. What I was trying to express was sympathy and my experience with a number of dogs that most puppies seem to grow out of the nipping stage. Even my Heeler cross did and I'm no great shakes as a trainer, and in fact pale in comparison to most of you all.

The cat/kitten part was to say I seriously understand about torn up hands (and/or lips).

Maybe because I grew up in another era, getting a bruise or cut or scratch is just part of life for me (not that I seek them out but they seem natural). I think things might have changed.

Sorry to all/anyone I put off in my flippant attitude. I expressed myself poorly.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

streetcar, i didn't read your post as flippant. you shared your experience and offered an opinion. it's what folks who have been there do - and actually in the end it can help a lot of folks. seems about right to me.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I hate to be repetitive LOL but: _*This Too Shall Pass.*_
Eric


----------



## roxieyap (Jun 11, 2015)

Whether it is just nipping or it escalates to biting, you should deal with puppy biting as early as possible. Puppies should be taught that playing rough is not acceptable. Try and remove the puppy from the family whenever it exhibits biting. Exercise a firm hand when saying no to your dog so it will associate your action with the reprimand.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

roxie, you should read through this whole thread--lots of good info


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Just as a heads up, Archie is going through this at 10 _months_ old. From what I read, it's not unheard of for them to have a recurrence of the chewing/mouthing stage when they hit early adolescence.

My point with this is that it's important to teach your puppy not just to stop biting, but to bite softly (bite inhibition). Archie is sticking everything in his mouth right now (especially hands/clothes), but he's at least not painful about it. It's more just naughty/inappropriate, and potentially scary for any kids he meets in the near future. And that makes it much easier to handle now that he's bigger and more athletic than he would have been at 14 weeks or so. It's not all that uncommon for people to focus just on the fact that a puppy is biting, and fail to teach bite inhibition - and then when the puppy is bigger and bites down either accidentally or because they're an adolescent jerk (I say with love), they chomp down _hard_ and break skin.

Anyway, right now we cope in a few ways. First, I try to never rile him up unless I have a toy on hand. Tug toys are our lifeline right now, and any time that he seems overexcited I offer him one. Some solid tug time calms him down pretty fast. If he seems like he's trying to go after my hands while he's chilling/cuddling with me, I just stick a chew or a toy in his mouth and he chomps down on that instead as well.

If he makes contact with a hand or other body part, play time immediately stops for at least a few seconds. If he's up on furniture with me, I pick him up and set him on the ground. If we've been throwing/tugging a toy, I drop it, cross my arms, and turn/walk away. Usually that snaps him out of it right away and he'll redirect himself and try again, but if he's being persistent then he gets a full time-out for a bit until he calms down. Usually that means he goes in his crate with a really desirable chew of some kind. Once he settles down, I let him back out and he's usually much better. It's a kind of reset button.

Good luck! Hopefully he just grows out of it like these other posters' dogs and you don't end up with a relapse like Archie.

Edit: Duh, I just realized this is an old thread that's been revived. Just thought I'd throw in my 2 cents anyway as someone with an older puppy-biter.


----------



## Elliii (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm struggling with this also. Yoshi is 5 months old and intact male, around month ago he started bitting me when I just sit down. I throw him his ball or try to play some game with him, it lasts for a few moments and then he is back to bitting my hands. I've read somewhere to say a firm no and hide your hands behind your back. The only thing that he does then is to take a few steps back and start barking as if I've taken away his favourite toy. I want to dissuade him from such behaviour but I've have absolutely no idea how.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Elliii - lots of good information on this and other threads, but it is interesting that Yoshi has started nipping at four months old. It sounds as if perhaps he has found that it is a fun and rewarding game. Did you work on teaching him not to nip as a small puppy (yelping loudly at painful bites, stopping all play and if necessary turning away)? As others have said here it is important for puppies to learn to use their mouths carefully, so the rule "gentle mouthing only" is preferable to "no skin contact at all".

For Yoshi, I would let him play with my hands as long as it does not hurt - and the moment it was painful I would yell "OWWW!", stand up, turn my back, fold my arms, and mutter to myself about not playing with sharks. Ignore his barking. The lesson is that careful mouthing is fun, hard biting means game over. I still play fight with my adult dogs, and I still reward very careful control of mouths and teeth, warning them if things get the slightest bit too excited or too rough.

This is an old thread - it may be worth starting a new one for more advice.


----------



## Elliii (Aug 12, 2015)

Thank you for the advice. It seems that the nipping was due to teething. He started a month ago and then I noticed him losing teeth. Yoshi now has all the adult teeth and he stopped the painful bitting, sometimes he does the playful biting. And when I tried the feeding from between knuckles he didn't bite me even once, he mostly licked the kibble from between the knuckles. There was no touch of teeth whatsoever.
I'm starting to think he was using me as a teething toy. Fortunately it's behind us.


----------

